
Samsung DeX provides an easy way to turn the S10+ from a phone to a desktop - walterbell
https://www.androidcentral.com/samsungs-dex-best-thing-nobody-cares-about
======
Meph504
Sadly, Dex is hardly ready for any sort of full time replacement. The fact
that it eats key presses (samsung reserves some common key press combos, for
odd and atypical behaviors, for instance, if you press shift and space within
two seconds of each other, it eats the keypress, and tries to activate the
change language option)

For the hardware its running on, I found it surprisingly sluggish.

Over all, I wish they'd just call it beta software, and not ruin first
impressions with this really buggy implementation, of a brilliant idea.

~~~
SyneRyder
> if you press shift and space within two seconds of each other, it eats the
> keypress, and tries to activate the change language option

That annoys me too, but Windows also has a similar problem - if you
accidentally press Start key & Space at the same time, it switches you to the
next keyboard language. I wish I could turn that shortcut off on both
operating systems.

------
SyneRyder
I got a DeX Station for my S8, as the official ones are really cheap on eBay
now. Plugged into my Dell monitor & bluetooth keyboard and mouse, it's a
surprisingly good desktop experience. It feels like the direction Apple might
be heading with Marzipan too - imagine if there was an iPhone dock that let
you run iPhone apps just like desktop apps, like an alternative to a MacMini.

The DeX Station has a built in USB port, and the big surprise for me was that
you can plug in an external USB hard drive (and with the right software you
can access Windows NTFS & Mac HFS drives), and it even works with my Focusrite
2i2 audio interface. Once I plug in the Focusrite, suddenly my phone can play
music over my JBL studio monitors. (I haven't had a chance to test if I can
record phantom powered microphones at 24-bit 96kHz with it, but I've seen blog
posts suggesting that should be possible too.)

------
m-p-3
I just need a command-line environment for some of my stuff when I'm remote,
and Termux so far does the job wonderfully for a small amount of processing
power.

I can even pass URLs to the share intent and run commands on it (ex: youtube-
dl, etc)

~~~
SyneRyder
I'm more used to a workflow like Panic Coda (integrated text editor with
built-in SFTP). For that, I found Quoda [1], even the name suggests it's
trying to be a Coda clone for Android. It's a bit rough & needs work - nowhere
near as good as Coda on the Mac - but it got the job done when my main machine
was broken & I had to use my DeX for a while.

Termux filled the terminal gap for me as well.

[1] [http://getquoda.com/](http://getquoda.com/)

------
mrbungie
Great, now we just need a laptop-like dock.

------
dinhvle
The Linux on DeX looks pretty legit.

